# Rescue thread/ rescue week



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

there seems alot of new baby buns on the forum lately (me included) but i think we shouldnt forget all the thousands of buns out there in desperate need of rehoming.
so i thought we could have a rescue week, where we all post pics/links of a few rabbits that are in our area that need a new home.

il start...

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

Benji is a beautiful boy, who is a youngster but is fully grown and about average sized (about 2kg). He was rescued from a house where the owners had taken on too many rabbits and could no longer cope. We think that Benji was as a result of an accidental litter at the property.

He is a healthy, lively, friendly boy who is confident and nosey. He is a very good boy who eats all his hay and this should help keep his teeth in good condition. He is generally nice and tidy and uses a litter tray. He always comes up to say 'hello' whenever someone is passing; he seems to crave the company so it would be lovely to see him settled in a home where he can have lots of attention from humans and another bunny!

Benji is very active and interested in the world around, so he will need a nice big hutch and run or indoor base, and lots of interesting things to do!

Benji is looking for a loving home with another bun for company. If you have a lonely bun, please consider beautiful Benji as a companion. Benji exercises in a run alongside another male bun and he shows no aggression, so hopefully he will be easy to bond. If you are interested in Benji but do not have a bun of your own to bond with him, we have plenty of other rabbits here at the rescue and can find a suitable bun to pair him with.

Benji will require a minimum hutch size of 6*2*2 and a minimum run size of 6*4, or suitable indoor accommodation.

If you are interested in adopting Benji, please contact his foster carer directly in the first instance on [email protected]

Contact for Enquiries


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Good idea Frags 
Here we go, my local RSPCA - about 5 mins away 

MR LOP - Rabbit 







Lop - male - five years old (approx.)

Mr Lop is a lovely, friendly chap who enjoys attention. As soon as he sees you he will come staight over to say hello. He doesn't like being picked up so lots of fuss on his level is best. He could be paired and live outdoors but would make a super house pet.

JOE - Rabbit







Lop - male - three years old (approx.)

Joe is a smashing lad who is developing a cheeky and inquisitive nature and is always ready for his dinner!! A handsome lop on the larger side he'll need plenty of space to stretch his legs and of course a lady bunny for company.

RSPCA || Find a pet RSPCA Block Fen

*Heidi*


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

Tameside Rabbit and Guinea Pig Rescue - first page

i'm not gunna do a specific rabbit as there are LOTS and lots of cutties on here so have a look for urselves....btw french lops lovers theres lots come in recently that need new homes

im contemplating rehoming a girl from tameside they do a really good job and take alot of rabbits that get dumped with us from us for rehoming otherwise we would have no other option but to pts.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

for the Devon area:

Woodside Sanctuary - Rabbits


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hers a list of loads around the country..

Rabbit Rehome - List of Rabbit Rescue Centres with Bunnies for Adoption


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I tried to have a look at Benji but it appears he has been rehomed....hopefully!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

awwww great idea frags  thats cheered me up x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> awwww great idea frags  thats cheered me up x


glad i could help.
ive also linked the rescue site on my site


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Rabbits in the rescue near where I used to live. Well click on rabbits at the side.
Welcome to the Assisi Animal Sanctuary website. Assisi is a small domestic animal charity based in County Down Northern Ireland. Assisi provide safe shelter and love for all small animals entrusted to our care for life - we operate a strict No Kill p
There are some beautiful ones there. I would love Frodo and Farthing.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

such beautiful faces


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

These are the rabbits needing homes at my workplace


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I just wanted to add some bunnies looking for homes.

Sun Local Classifieds - Search listings for Cars, Property, To Let, and more

Available: - Jemima Nethie - Golden Bunnies Rabbit Forum

Available: - Snowy - Golden Bunnies Rabbit Forum

Available: - Special boy Kitty - Golden Bunnies Rabbit Forum

Available: - Cookie - Golden Bunnies Rabbit Forum


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I love these two cant believe they've been in a rescue a year!!!

Sky and Storm, Mis Marked Dutch Sisters 1yrs! (still here) - Rabbits United Forum


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

RSPCA Walsall & District Branch

these are some in one of the local rescues, flopsy and smoky will be mine once im ready so no one steal them!!!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

The cuties near me not that anyone here can adopt them. Auckland SPCA Rabbits for adoption


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> The cuties near me not that anyone here can adopt them. Auckland SPCA Rabbits for adoption


Damn you!! Ive seen a bunny i want! Little Cocoa.

On a side note, NZ seems to have a SBT problem aswell as the UK.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah I noticed that too poor dogs a lot of them are quite young puppies too. If I could I would take Patch and Megan.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Anybody know of a doe continental that needs rehoming by any chance?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG look at these 2 darlings,.... they are in the same rescue where I got my darling Flake and Daisy from....They are only 6 months and are giants!

National Animal Welfare Trust - working towards a future where no animal is refused help


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I want them. They're gorgeous.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

umber said:


> OMG look at these 2 darlings,.... they are in the same rescue where I got my darling Flake and Daisy from....They are only 6 months and are giants!
> 
> National Animal Welfare Trust - working towards a future where no animal is refused help


Oh they are so lovely!


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thy are still availiable!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I will let the girl at work know about these two because she was talking about getting a Giant breed bun, and I told he she needed a bonded pair! and that she should rescue 
Her boyfriend makes hutches and dog kennels so I think housing will be ok!

*Heidi*


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I will let the girl at work know about these two because she was talking about getting a Giant breed bun, and I told he she needed a bonded pair! and that she should rescue
> Her boyfriend makes hutches and dog kennels so I think housing will be ok!
> 
> *Heidi*


Brilliant News I hope it works out.... this rescue is great its where I got my Flake and Daisy from. Everyone is so friendly there and surprisingly didnt get sick (well im hoping they didnt) of my million questions I would come up with every single day lol!

Fluffy Bunny works there so you could even ask her more about them!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

didnt get to see her today to tell her, will do as soon as possible, only problem I can see is that we are just over 2 hours away - but then she has gone that distance to get a guinea pig before.

*Heidi*


----------

